# Addie



## Mad Cook (Mar 21, 2018)

Does anyone know anything about Addie?


----------



## Farmer Jon (Mar 26, 2018)

I haven't been around much. I dont know anything


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello. Well I am home again. I have had three surgeries for my leg. The first was an angiogram, and the second was to take a look inside at both legs to see if there was a viable vein or artery for my right leg. I had absolutely no blood flowing in my right leg. It was totally blocked. Hmmm. They discussed the problem with me and we all opted for them to take a vein from my left leg to transfer to my right leg. I had no viable arteries for them to use. 

And here I am with the marks of 72 staples in one leg and can barely stand. So three times a week starting next Friday I go for rehab three times a week to teach me how to walk again. 

I came home today and tire very easily.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 26, 2018)

Good to hear from you, Addie. I hope your rehab goes well. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Good to hear from you, Addie. I hope your rehab goes well.
> 
> CD


  Thank you very much. I have a wide scar that runs from my foot to my groin. The groin area is still open but it is slowly closing. I am in this for the long haul.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 26, 2018)

Pleased to see you posting again, Addie... Heal quickly and correctly, please..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2018)

Glad to see you here Addie. We were really worried about you. Sending positive thoughts for quick healing and successful rehab.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 26, 2018)

Get better soon Addie! {{HUGS}}


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2018)

THERE you are! It sounds like the doctors carved you up like a Thanksgiving turkey. I hope your road to recovery is short and free from bumps.

Now don't go off again without someone else able to give us updates, ok?


----------



## caseydog (Mar 26, 2018)

Well Addie, as you can see, you have online friends who care about you. So, stay positive, and think about us -- we will be thinking about you. I'm thinking that rehab is not going to be a lot of fun. But, keep focused on the rewards for your efforts, and know there are people cheering for you. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 26, 2018)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Addie!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2018)

A tough ol' Bostonite can beat this, Addie. I'm sure of it.

Prayers for a speedy recovery, nonetheless.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2018)

Best wishes, Addie.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Mar 26, 2018)

Glad you are home. Get well soon!


----------



## Farmer Jon (Mar 26, 2018)

Here is a picture of my baby goat to cheer you up. This is Bob.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2018)

Farmer Jon said:


> Here is a picture of my baby goat to cheer you up. This is Bob.View attachment 29542


Awww, baby goats are the best.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 27, 2018)

Soo glad to hear from you Addie - we were all concerned! 

Welcome home, you were missed - and a speedy recovery wishes are sent your way!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2018)

Glad to see you back home Adie.


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 27, 2018)

Glad you are home Addie. 
We were worried
about you.

Josie


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 27, 2018)

Hang in there, Addie!  You'll beat this!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 27, 2018)

HUGS!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 27, 2018)

Get well soon, Addie. And feel better. All the surgeries, oy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Best wishes Addie!!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 29, 2018)

Addie, so glad to hear that you are doing okay. Those are tough surgeries to go through but if I know anything about you it is that you are strong and tough!

I went through learning to walk again twice in my life. The only advice I have is to not be too tough on yourself and give yourself time.

Love,
Lydia!


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2018)

Farmer Jon said:


> Here is a picture of my baby goat to cheer you up. This is Bob.View attachment 29542



Hi Bob. I think you are a lot cuter than Farmer Jon. Thanks for the Cheerup Farmer Jon.


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you everyone. It is nice to know I have so many caring friends. 

I went to see one of the doctors today. He was livid. He gave specific instruction regarding the care and application of any dressings. Winthrop decided I didn't know what I was talking about when I told them how he wanted the dressings. So I squealed on them today. Oh boy. Are they going to be really angry with me come Friday. The nurse comes tomorrow to change my dressings. Nope, not this time. He wants them to remain unchanged for two days. She is going to argue with me, but I am following doctors orders. He knows more than the nurses. I have his written instructions with his signature. They can't argue with that.

I start with rehab on Friday. And I am not looking forward to it. But I have committed myself to rehab three days a week as well as going in to see the doctor once a week. And I will stick to it. I want to learn how to walk again as soon as I am completely healed but first I have to build up strength in my legs. I presently am weighing only 90 pounds. And that is not good. So Pirate has fed me at least five times today. I haven't weighed that little since I was a teenager. Right now I am hobbling around with a child's walker for inside the house and a wheelchair everywhere else. I want to get my weight up to 110. 

I was looking forward to having the nurse give me a full shower tomorrow. Can't remove the dressings. So I will settle for her washing just my hair at the kitchen sink and giving me a sponge bath in bed.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 29, 2018)

Addie said:


> Thank you everyone. It is nice to know I have so many caring friends.
> 
> I went to see one of the doctors today. He was livid. He gave specific instruction regarding the care and application of any dressings. Winthrop decided I didn't know what I was talking about when I told them how he wanted the dressings. So I squealed on them today. Oh boy. Are they going to be really angry with me come Friday. The nurse comes tomorrow to change my dressings. Nope, not this time. He wants them to remain unchanged for two days. She is going to argue with me, but I am following doctors orders. He knows more than the nurses. I have his written instructions with his signature. They can't argue with that.
> 
> ...



Addie, so glad to hear you're being taken care of... y'know when you feel like crud isn't it the best just to have your hair washed?


----------

